# Indy Snow Plowers



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

Starting our second year of www.IndySnowPlowers.com. Last year was great! A lot of us networked together and we were able to keep folks busy that wanted work.

We are always looking to network with snowplowers in the Indy area as well as throughout the state. If you want on our list just go to our website and send us an email via the Contact Us page. No cost involved.

We do have a number of guys that will go anywhere that there is snow! So, if you are in Illinois, Ohio, the Carolina's or anywhere reasonably close to Indy where snow might fall come on and check us out! We can help you too! Sorry, we're not going to North Dakota or anywhere THAT far! Well....unless the money is really good! 

Let's all hope for a repeat of last winter here in Indiana!

Happy Plowing


----------

